# Reported success breeding of C. sp Cardenal...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

A friend of mine is getting success breeding Cardenal Shrimp form Sulawesi.










Take a look of this video, it is a 8 days old cardinal shrimplet...


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Xema for the great news. I am patiently waiting for mine to breed as well.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

george from crustaforums is breeding them as well.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

xema- has your friend been able to sex them? Does he think maybe he knows the difference? I cannot figure it out myself.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

All I know the difference is the same as other shrimp sp, wide abdomen. But he has a special technic to difference for sure males and females with infrared light... I am working in a explicative video.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Xema said:


> All I know the difference is the same as other shrimp sp, wide abdomen. But he has a special technic to difference for sure males and females with infrared light... I am working in a explicative video.


very very interesting. definitely keep us posted!!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Wood said:


> very very interesting. definitely keep us posted!!


Take a look...


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

nice... maybe soon we will see some up for grabs on aquabid again


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

very cool....


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Evolution of the baby Cardinal...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow and congrats, is that a female or do all have long feelers? Fast chittery little guys..
rayer:rayer:


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool 

I need to start making videos too


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, I would like to have some. But as of now, they are too expensive :-(


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you.

Bill


----------

